# 2009 holds nothing special in the film industry



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Animated films I have hopes in:
Battle for Terra 
Up
Monsters Vs. Aliens
9

Other movies that look promising are the re imagining of a sleep inducing show aka Star Trek, Transformers 2, ?Duplicity?, The Great Buck Howard and that's it? I've tried looking ahead to further releases and nothing looks truly groundbreaking. I know it's only 1/4th of the year, but jeez...


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 11, 2009)

There is Astro Boy to look forward to


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 11, 2009)

I too am looking forward to "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen", and "Star Trek" looks interesting.  'course, I love movies with tech in them.



CyberFox said:


> There is Astro Boy to look forward to



Ooo.  That could be interesting to see.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm waiting for whoever does those parody movies to come out with "Hollywood Movie".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm waiting for whoever does those parody movies to come out with "Hollywood Movie".



MOVIE MOVIE


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> 9



Hells yes. That one's a must-see for me.

I'll probably pay to see "Up", too, because Pixar rarely disappoints.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 11, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> MOVIE MOVIE



COMIC BOOK MOVIE
SCAT MOVIE
BRIT MOVIE
PEDO MOVIE
GAY WEDDING MOVIE

The list is endless.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 11, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm waiting for whoever does those parody movies to come out with "Hollywood Movie".



http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dance_flick/

Still another parody movie.


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 11, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dance_flick/
> 
> Still another parody movie.



from what i understand, It's not another random parody flick ala Friedberg & Seltzer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dance_Flick


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2009)

2009 holds nothing special. _Period_!
No offence but Monsters Vs. Aliens looks like trash.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 11, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> from what i understand, It's not another random parody flick ala Friedberg & Seltzer
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dance_Flick



What did the Wayans last make? Little Man.
*shakes head from side to side in disapproval*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey hey hey, slow down there.

Little Man wasn't half as bad as Epic Movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 11, 2009)

And let's not forget them some time ago dressing up as White Chicks...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I never saw White Chicks, so I can't say.

Still probably better then a "_____ Movie" movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 11, 2009)

I still rate both in the "rental" category.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2009)

_Hey, guys! I got this great new idea for a movie!!!! Instead of a parody of a movie, we should do a parody of a parody! Hyul hyuk hyuk hyuk!_ >>


----------



## Tryp (Mar 12, 2009)

2009 is the year of the remake, and the sequel.

I am looking forward to Inglourious Basterds, even though it's a remake of a 1977 Italian movie.  But it's Tarantino man!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the Hobbit....


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2009)

I look at it this way, everything will eventually be on dvd or blu-ray soon enough. Why go to some theater, spend 7-12 dollars per person, stand in the refreshment line, try to find a seat then listen to some jerks talking throughout the movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2009)

There's a lot to be said about seeing a movie in a theater.

Most of the cinema-going experiences I have had have been pleasant enough.

Seeing the film on a big screen can be a lot more fun than watching on your tv at home.

Case in point, went to see _Van Helsing_ in theaters, loved it. Rented and watched it again with a friend and it was the dumbest shit I had ever seen.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> There's a lot to be said about seeing a movie in a theater.
> 
> Most of the cinema-going experiences I have had have been pleasant enough.
> 
> ...




That is true, however. Another disadvantage to theaters is you can't pause the movie when you go to use the bathroom.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2009)

whiteskunk said:


> That is true, however. Another disadvantage to theaters is you can't pause the movie when you go to use the bathroom.



Yeah... : /  I try not to drink anything beforehand but I have a decent sized bladder.

You can always wait for a boring part to leave.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 12, 2009)

I already saw what I wanted to see. The Watchmen, and Friday the 13th. Probably another movie too, can't recall what it is, but everything else looks bleak. Same for games, with very little exception.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2009)

About the only type of films I'd pay to watch would be of an anime I like or the next chapter of almost everyone favorite roaring, fire breathing giant reptiles "Godzilla", "Gamera" or "Yongary"


----------



## alaskawolf (Mar 12, 2009)

im looking forward to a lot of the upcoming movies this year


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2009)

The problem is, not enough studios add the best material from movies or tv shows. I'm speaking of the outtakes. To me, those are the best part. Blown/forgotten lines, set/prop malfunctions, etc.


----------

